# Tubalcain.



## Marc (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello,
Has anyone news if somethings wrong with Tubalcain (mrpete222). I'm a bit worried, we haven't had any sign from him for 6 to 8 weeks, that's not what we're used from him. He's an elderly guy so I hope every things fine with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## righto88 (Nov 29, 2014)

He has some new videos on his youtube channel as of a few days ago.


----------



## Marc (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, that's great news !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Nov 29, 2014)

When he is not making youtube videos he is making courses for his website. You can email him from a form on his site. 

Quite busy for a 70 year old, I applaud him.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2014)

6-8 weeks? That's odd,  I see 12 videos posted just in the past 4 weeks, the newest being yesterday & 4 days ago. Maybe you have some sort of browser or app update issue?


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a subscriber, and haven't noticed that he was missing from youtube.

It appears that the Internet machinists are in regular contact with each other(they seem to recieve texts from each other in every video anymore). So if tubilcain or his family wanted to get word on anything out, it would happen.  If you remember Tom Lipton made an announcement for Adam Booth when Adams Father died.  

Keith Fenner seemed to take a several month hiatus from making videos in the spring and early summer, which made me wonder. 

It is probably his busy season shafting boats.

Chris.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 29, 2014)

conclusion       It takes time and a lot of effeort for vidio making.   for sure I can not do it


far as Keith cutting  gears  the gear is faster than filming it..I know I do it but cant film it whish i could........


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Nov 29, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> conclusion       It takes time and a lot of effeort for vidio making.   for sure I can not do it
> 
> 
> far as Keith cutting  gears  the gear is faster than filming it..I know I do it but cant film it whish i could........



You can do it, but it takes a ton of time.

I used to make a bunch of how-to youtube videos on various subjects from reloading to putting ball joints in my jeep, and believe me, it adds a ton of time to whatever you are doing. 

 Done properly, you spend more time on the process of making the video of the project than you do on your project.  Things that eat time are  thinking about the progression of the video clips so the make sense streamed together, the angle of each shot, getting the camera to the right angle for each shot, lighting, etc.   Working on your project with a camera between you and the project is also fun. Then you spend a bunch of time editing the video.   

Here is one of mine on adjusting the valves on my old harley.  http://youtu.be/_S2qbld6m-c

My gun videos were filmed and edited from my bed when I was laid up from breaking my leg in 5 places and getting a plate installed.  I was heavy into the gun forums then and it gave me something to do.


Chris


----------

